# Lowes bidding



## timme4 (Oct 29, 2004)

Has anyone done any work for lowes? we were bidding a few stores for them and i feel that we are too low and wanted to ask some questions about them.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive plowed a Lowes for a couple of years. GREAT to work for. Lots of salting. They want there lot wet or dry.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

We did one got $70 hr and $235 a ton and they paid by the week with a credit card or what they call a p card.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike S was that $70 an hour for all the equipment or per piece? I just put in a bid on a large parking area and they wanted an over 3" hourly rate. I said $200/hr, but that was for everything I was running. (Loader & truck).


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

what exactly is a p card?


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*P card !!!*

Its a purchase card , usually a visa an more an more companies are paying with that method! I have done work for lowes an I was not happy with there payment arangements until they started using the P card !


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

We've done work for lowes and they always use their p card. easy and great to work for.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We just signed two lowes stores for this season. I am looking forward to servicing these sites, they are big pavement, nice and open and they both allow salt bins, very helpful logistically for other sites we service near them.


----------

